# Igf-1 lr3 injection pain



## Adam_david (Apr 8, 2014)

Anybody else have post injection pain with igf-1 lr3?  It's sore for days. Almost like my body doesn't want it or something.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 9, 2014)

Nobody?!?


----------



## formula1069 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nope never


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 9, 2014)

No sir. Did u reconstitute with acetic acid?


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 9, 2014)

The first vial I used distilled water.  Had an issue with my shipment of acetic acid. It came in today


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 10, 2014)

Never had an issue. It's usually the water you use. But if you just used distilled water not sure why it would give you pain. I used the water that come with some mt2 I got (uk peptide seller) and it stings bad but still works fine.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2014)

Distilled water. ? Igf1r3 takes acetic acid or sodium chloride to recon .
Adam where did u read that ?


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 10, 2014)

I read on here somewhere I think that it stays good in bac water about 2weeks to 20 days or so. That the bac kept it from getting bacteria growth but I'm using enough of it that the vial won't last that long at all 60- 80 mcg a day.
I used it with hcg bc I didn't have bac water and it works great.


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 10, 2014)

But like I said. I got the acetic acid in today so I will b using it next vial.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Igf1-Lr3 reconstituted in bac water is fine for 20 days refrigerated but distiller water is not bac water until you add .9% benezol alcohol


----------



## Adam_david (Apr 10, 2014)

Well my AA solution come in.  It a.a. Sterile water  0.6%
Do I use that straight or do i do it half and half or what? (On the next vial)


----------

